# Need Advice About this Breeder



## CanadianDoge (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone, This is my first post on here so I apologize in advance if i have broken any rules inadvertently. My family and I are looking for a purebred GSD puppy. We intend on keeping it as a companion and will not be entering in any sort of competitions. We were looking at a breeder by the name of Waldner's German Shepherds (can seach it up on facebook). The Sire (110lbs) And Dam (70lbs) are CKC registered, And they claim the sire is from champion bloodlines . When I asked if they had their hips checked, they responded saying they had been taken to the vet and he gave the all clear. The puppies also come with clear health certificates and receive their appropriate shots and deworming. As this will be our first puppy, I am unsure if i am missing any sort of red flags that should deter us from this breeder. Sorry for not including any pictures myself.(not high enough post count)


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

The vet saying they are all clear doesn't really show anything....what you are looking for are OFA scores. Good/normal/excellent


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

No OFA, no $ changes hands, period. I would walk away. Can't reward these people for not doing it the right way. I'm sick of hearing "my dogs are healthy", "not lame", etc. Prove it or your dogs are no different than pound mutts with an unknown lineage.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone can claim their vet gave them the all clear, but without submitting the xray's to OFA for official evaluation, it is a vet's opinion, not and orthopedic specialist's opinion. That is a huge difference, and most vet's use xray's to look for broken bones, and are not trained for the very specific things such as Elbow or Hip Dysplasia. All their vet can do is give an opinion, and in my personal experience, many vet's will say they look good, unless they are obviously really bad, and leave it at that. If they have not officially tested their breeding stock, then you are basically looking at a BYB. 

The other concern would be the size of the male. Breed standard for a male is 24-26 inches at the withers, and 70-85 pounds. Their male is 25 pounds overweight, would could lead to possible joint issues due to being so large. 

Two big red flags right off. The third would be "from Champion Bloodlines". There may be something back in the pedigree, they are using it to promote their dogs, instead of actually doing something with their dogs. I would rather invest in a puppy from parents that have done something, and been evaluated by an independent judge. I personally would bypass them, and keep searching.

Good Luck with your search!!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I would avoid any breeder that brags about their male GSD being 110lbs. Weight is the last thing I look at when evaluating dogs. As a matter of fact, the male in that photo is about 20lbs overweight. A big red flag for me, amongst other red flags. 

Best of luck in your search and keep looking.


----------



## CanadianDoge (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Agree...when I started looking for a pup some people told me there was a breeder here in my tiny town and eventually I got a phone number. I called and spoke to them. The very first thing they said was to brag about how big their dogs were...120 pound dogs or some such nonsense. I said ok thanks and moved on.


There should usually a price to pay when anyone starts breeding for novelty like size.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry -- that male is grossly over weight which indicates no understanding on management and health .
the female is over weight.

if they are all clear by vet check then have the vet who holds the x ray plate forward the plates to YOUR vet for you and them to view and discuss . The plates are later returned to original vet who did them . 

what? no x-ray --- not clear then --- no critical analysis .

keep on looking


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Walk away. I will pm more if you need but I wouldn't be buying from them.


----------

